# First time I've seen this one..... (SCHEDULED FOR DELETION)



## UberJimPHX (Oct 21, 2015)

Accepted a ride request (Uber) this morning for a passenger rated (SCHEDULED FOR DELETION). What does that mean, exactly? _One more driver assault and you're outa here!(?)

_


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Did you complete it ? and your rating if so.


----------



## UberJimPHX (Oct 21, 2015)

Yeah, sure did. Quiet ride, $27 net fare. Good by me, no reason for less than 5 stars.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Fair enough, I had one the other day 4.49, no reason to not 5* them. Even though they took back to the place I was trying to get away from.


----------



## abe54321 (Dec 10, 2015)

So both of these low rated pax tipped you guys?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I kept getting a ping from a 2.7 female in Compton with a stripperiffic userpicn

...sorry, but that takes at least a 3-3-2 history, I know minorities and unpopular locations can get rated unfairly, but doubt that this extent is possible from bigotry alone. AND she was 20 minutes away.

Too much risk.

I've picked up junkies and dealers on 4am roundtrips to the hood and back with 4,6-4.9 ratings... and they were harmless. Weighting rating for bigot downrates, meanwhile, covers ~0.2-0.4*, based on my experiences with decent human beings and excellent passengers who happened to be minorities of some kind.

5 minutes away from this Compton ping, I've driven a very polite and tipping black transvestite sex worker with a clear-as-day male account name that was confirmed as their own, from a seedy motel, on a short trip...rating 4.5. I think it's fair to expect that caps off the maximum rating hit based on bigotry, judgment and discrimination alone,since this passenger was trying and succeeding at being a 5*-worthy pax.

A 2,7 though, who keeps using the service, or an "account rated for deletion"??? Lady WHAT DID YOU DO?!?!?!


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Where exactly did you find that transvestite sex worker...just asking.


----------



## UberJimPHX (Oct 21, 2015)

Gung-Ho your mom's house


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Maybe the deadbeat didn't pay his credit card bill? Uber accepts rides with bad credit cards and eats the fee, maybe that is what they do if that happens.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> Uber accepts rides with bad credit cards and eats the fee, maybe that is what they do if that happens.


This is one of the advantages of Uber over the others: Uber will pay you regardless of whether or not the user's card is any good. Lyft gives them "twenty-four hours to pay". This means that if you do a ride late Sunday and the card _*ain't no good*_, Lyft does not pay you for that trip in that pay period. I understand that Lyft will pay you after seventy-two hours on a user with a bad card, but, that does mean that you must wait until the next week for your money.

There are currently evil rumours circulating about Lyft's demise. Like Sidecar, the truth will show if Lyft announces that it will not pay for bad cards. When that announcement becomes public, it is LYFT OFF!.


----------



## DudeGuy (Jul 4, 2016)

I drive mostly afternoons and mornings, and assume everyone with shitty ratings earns them when ubering home from the bar.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

DudeGuy said:


> I drive mostly afternoons and mornings, and assume everyone with shitty ratings earns them when ubering home from the bar.


 Definitely notice this, had a few pax who were extremely polite, nice to talk to, and even tipped me. Despite them being around a 4.5


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

DudeGuy said:


> I drive mostly afternoons and mornings, and assume everyone with shitty ratings earns them when ubering home from the bar.


Instant asshole, just add alcohol.


----------

